# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Can we love someone like this?

## *Fatima*

i mean how do we knw the this is the person we really love?? n that we can do anything for that person. n how do we knw that this is our true love ?? 
Here's the msg. . .  tell me wht do u think guys !!
"There was a man who daily sent his wife a rose
 whenever he was out or on a tour or something..
 1day he died bcoz of cancer still his wife received a rose everyday..
 She was shocked  !! she asked the florist, he said that her
 husband had paid for all the roses before he died n wanted a rose 
 to be delivered to her everyday in her entire life.
 So luv someone in such that a way that it remains forever !!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

aww..such a sweet story..

and as for your question ,  when you find true love, you just know it.. you dont have to think over it !
 :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hmm..  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

i don think simi coz humare office mein itne sare guyz hai kabhi humra dil nahi dhrka owne dek kar tu i dont think therez love lyk as story

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> i don think simi coz humare office mein itne sare guyz hai kabhi humra dil nahi dhrka owne dek kar tu i dont think therez love lyk as story


maybe tumhara true love tumhare office main nahin, kahin aur hai ! Par jab bhi woh tumhe milega, tumhare dil ko pataa chal hi jayega ..maybe not at first sight, par dheere dheere  :blush:

----------


## Ash

fati zaroori nai ke  har larkay ko deekh kar hi aisi feelings hoon, aur zaroori nai ke har kisi ke saath aisa ho.. yeh boohat khobossrat ehssas hota hai, aur boohat lucky log hotay hain, jinhien aisa pyar milay.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Right Ash, mera bhi bilkul yahi matlab tha  :up;

----------


## Ash

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

bollywood again! *sighs*

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> bollywood again! *sighs*


Oh..come on , there is a thing called love, you know , and as ash says it is a very special thing   :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

kuch kuch hota hai?

I must have to be really zonked before accepting this hotchpotch of infatuation.

As far as this khoobsorat ehsas goes, I feel the same for a hundred thousand people. Am I in love with all of them? Perhaps one should gaze into infinity here. In flagrante delicto, as they say. :ye;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Do you really mean that ? You feel the "khubsoorat ehsaas " looking at a hundred thousand people !!  :duno; 

If you do, it must not be the ehsaas we are talking about, may  be just another random emotion !!   :Smile:

----------


## Ash

rite simi, aur agar aisay "ehsas" har dosray ke liye feel karaien tu i guess kisi AIK ke saath woh person kabhi sincear nai ho sakta.. anywayz sab ke apnay apnay opinion hotay hain.

----------


## Endurer

Care to elaborate your version of 'khubsoorat ehsaas'? 

The question of 'khoobsurat ehsas' does not really arise in my case. It only arises in the case of you fine people where there is an apparent and very serious discrepancy between the posts above and actions, which, according to reason, probability and common sense, must have been gathered from a bollywood flick.

Could be the vociferous (impassive, for that matter) element of mine that keeps me this way, however, I do can elaborate mine. 

Also, lets not sink or circumnavigate into this part of the impractical world, for profligacy is a sin.  :Smile:

----------


## murali614

Nice

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Care to elaborate your version of 'khubsoorat ehsaas'? 
> 
> The question of 'khoobsurat ehsas' does not really arise in my case. It only arises in the case of you fine people where there is an apparent and very serious discrepancy between the posts above and actions, which, according to reason, probability and common sense, must have been gathered from a bollywood flick.
> 
> Could be the vociferous (impassive, for that matter) element of mine that keeps me this way, however, I do can elaborate mine. 
> 
> Also, lets not sink or circumnavigate into this part of the impractical world, for profligacy is a sin.


I guess every one is entitled to their own opinions ,  But  I really dont see any "serious discrepancy" 'coz what I have written does not come out of any Bollywood flick, but out of my own personal experience of a wonderful thing called love !

----------


## RAHEN

its seems to me a fairy tale

----------


## aman007

really now i gonna love with simi really she is too kool

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> really now i gonna love with simi really she is too kool


Oye !! Tum to bacche ho..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by aman007 @ Mon Apr 24, 2006 8:59 pm
> 
> really now i gonna love with simi really she is too kool
> 
> 
> Oye !! Tum to bacche ho..


lol aapko to yahan chahne wala mil gaya  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by aman007 @ Mon Apr 24, 2006 8:59 pm
> 
> really now i gonna love with simi really she is too kool
> 
> 
> Oye !! Tum to bacche ho..


our app mami ho lolz :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Mon Apr 24, 2006 11:33 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by aman007 @ Mon Apr 24, 2006 8:59 pm
> 
> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 12:34 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by simi @ Mon Apr 24, 2006 11:33 pm
> 
> ...


 :bg:

----------


## Majid

ye tu shayed wohi "khoob soorat" ehsaas hai...jo mujhe din mein 5-6 dafa hotha hai   :Big Grin:  

Shadi woghera k moqa per 50-60 dafa be ho saktha hai  :wink: 

kion adeel ye wohi khoobsoorat ehsaas hai na?

----------


## Endurer

now thats my nigga foreal :rolling;

I think all women are beautiful (thats how desperate I am)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Tum dono ko to acchi maar padni chahiye.. :P

----------


## Ash

> ye tu shayed wohi "khoob soorat" ehsaas hai...jo mujhe din mein 5-6 dafa hotha hai   
> 
> Shadi woghera k moqa per 50-60 dafa be ho saktha hai  :wink: 
> 
> kion adeel ye wohi khoobsoorat ehsaas hai na?


ahan, 5/6 dafa aisa ehssas feel kartay ho, in that case u r sucha desperate person sorry 2 say, per really u r... aur kisi ke ehssasat ke toheen karnay ka kisi ko haq nai hai.. khair mard tu hotay hi aisay hain.. woh larkian hi pagal hoti hain ke kisi aik ko khas samjh leti hain, per is case main aa kar har mard hi boohat Aaam nikal ata hai.. larkoo ko jitni b muhabbat de do, unhoo ne end main aa kar dhoka dena hi hota hai...

aur yeh 50/60 dafa shadi ka moqa nai just flirt karnay ka hi ho sakta hai, shareef log tu aik hi shadi kartay hain, aur jo 2 kar saktay hain woh cahay baad main 3 karien ya 4 ya 50 koi masla nai un ke liye... chaloo abi ke liye itna kafi hai.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 1:25 pm
> 
> ye tu shayed wohi "khoob soorat" ehsaas hai...jo mujhe din mein 5-6 dafa hotha hai   
> 
> Shadi woghera k moqa per 50-60 dafa be ho saktha hai  :wink: 
> 
> kion adeel ye wohi khoobsoorat ehsaas hai na?
> 
> 
> ...



 :applaud;  :applaud;  :up;

----------


## Ash

majid i m waiting 4 ur reply here.. besabri se  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## niceguy

What a LOSER!!! lol j/p. Everyone is capable of love like that guy. I dont think u can measure some1's love solely by their actions.  imo, a person who's always their to support their partner, or writes them songs/poems is just as much in love with their partner as this guy.

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 1:25 pm
> 
> ye tu shayed wohi "khoob soorat" ehsaas hai...jo mujhe din mein 5-6 dafa hotha hai   
> 
> Shadi woghera k moqa per 50-60 dafa be ho saktha hai  :wink: 
> 
> kion adeel ye wohi khoobsoorat ehsaas hai na?
> 
> 
> ahan, 5/6 dafa aisa ehssas feel kartay ho, in that case u r sucha desperate person sorry 2 say, per really u r.


Muhahahahahahhahaha...itna ghussa  :ang9: 
Log ek dafa ye ehssas feel karthay hain aur ussi per khushi k maray kaproon mein nahi samathay  :Stick Out Tongue:  
aur kuch ham jaise log hothay hain jin ko din mein kaye baar ye blessed ehsaas feel hotha hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...

khud socho desperate person kon howa   :P 

baqi k reply ka wait karoo   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

you guyz r lozerz BIG time :P jo marzi kahoo ji, sab ki apni marzi, jo marzi karoo humaien kia.. khair app baki ka jawab do main mood main howi tu jawab zaroor doon gi.. till then bye bye ji :wink;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Tue Apr 25, 2006 1:25 pm
> 
> ye tu shayed wohi "khoob soorat" ehsaas hai...jo mujhe din mein 5-6 dafa hotha hai   
> 
> Shadi woghera k moqa per 50-60 dafa be ho saktha hai  :wink: 
> 
> kion adeel ye wohi khoobsoorat ehsaas hai na?
> 
> 
> ...


aaj kal itna ghussa kyoun nikal rahi ho  :Big Grin: 

yaar mere khayaal emin woh crush ki baat kar rahe hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

wese kissi aur k muamle mein bolna burri baat hai.. per eversince ye open forum hai aur baat bhi mere gender per ho rahe hai to lets swing it once for all. :ye;




> ahan, 5/6 dafa aisa ehssas feel kartay ho, in that case u r sucha desperate person sorry 2 say, per really u r


desperate for what? oh thankfully he is not recalcitrant at least. :ye;




> aur kisi ke ehssasat ke toheen karnay ka kisi ko haq nai hai.. khair mard tu hotay hi aisay hain


konse ehsasat? kiske ehsasat? wese oper wala message quote kiya hai, woh app perh lein. Thats what we call contradiction-cola. you seem a little confused here or perhaps intangible.. cuz sab mein sab hi aatay hien.. lets be honest here.. agar sab mard aise hote tou app auraton k liye phir farishte hi utarte asman se..




> woh larkian hi pagal hoti hain ke kisi aik ko khas samjh leti hain, per is case main aa kar har mard hi boohat Aaam nikal ata hai..


yeah woh aik jisko woh kabhi 'aik' nahi samjtien..  :Big Grin:  wese 'aam' se kia murad? since apke mutabik sab mard 'aik' jese hi hote hien.  :Big Grin: 




> larkoo ko jitni b muhabbat de do, unhoo ne end main aa kar dhoka dena hi hota hai...


end kab hota hai? take the example of Prophet Adam (A.S) & Eden, we all are contributing to the love they cherished.




> aur yeh 50/60 dafa shadi ka moqa nai just flirt karnay ka hi ho sakta hai, shareef log tu aik hi shadi kartay hain, aur jo 2 kar saktay hain woh cahay baad main 3 karien ya 4 ya 50 koi masla nai un ke liye... chaloo abi ke liye itna kafi hai.


sharef? kia 4 shadian jaiz nahi hien Islam mein? actually problem ye hai k (aksar) larkian kabhi khush nahi reh saktien.. ab chahe hum apne skin hi kyun na utar dein.. unhien har dosre (LARKI) per shak hi hota hai.. aur larka kuch kare na kare.. saza advance mein milti hai  :Big Grin: 

chalein dekhte hien app mazeed kia kehte hien. :ye;

----------


## Endurer

> jo marzi kahoo ji, sab ki apni marzi, jo marzi karoo humaien kia.. khair app baki ka jawab do main mood main howi tu jawab zaroor doon gi.. till then bye bye ji :wink;


Thus outward show is like the treacherous sea shore. In short, outward beauty, simplicity, sweetness & smile which crafty people like you wear is simply to hide the truth and cheat others & even the wisest are entrapped in the outer appearance which is far from reality.




> you guyz r lozerz BIG time :P


we never claimed to be champions, or did we?

Come on, don't be so lame Ash.

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 2:03 am
> 
> you guyz r lozerz BIG time :P
> 
> 
> we never claimed to be champions, or did we?
> 
> Come on, don't be so lame Ash.



 :applaud;  :applaud;  :applaud;  :applaud;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;

----------


## Ash

well well well,  i guess app yahan kafi cheezion ko mix kar gaye hain..  anywayz first of all, desperate main ne majid ko  is liye bola cuz he was talkin about those 'ehssasat' jo ke din main 4/5 dafa us ko feel hotay hain.. isi liye

2nd,  yahan per hum ehssasat ka rona ro rahay hain, jab ke app ko maloom hi nai ke woh feelings hain kia, tu baat yahi khatam ho jati hai, cuz jo topic tha baat usi per shuru howi thi jo ke kahan ki kahan poohanch gaye, aur haan baat ki app ne ke aurtoon ke liye faristhay utartay assman se, tu aisa tu kabhi kisi ke liye nai howa.. haan kuch mard itnay achay zaroor hotay hain ke woh b kisi farishtay se kam nai hotay.

3rd.. aam ki baat ki main ne tu woh is liye ke sab mard hi aik se hotay hain, larkiyoo ke mamlay main, jahan kisi ne zara lift karwaye wahai phisal gaye.. 2 bad..

4th.. main ne us end ka nai kaha tha, end muhabbat ka, jab kisi ke so called pyar ka end hota hai tu sab khatam  :Big Grin: 

5th.. yahan per app ne kafi kuch mix kar dia, *"unhien har dosre (LARKI) per shak hi hota hai.. aur larka kuch kare na kare.. saza advance mein milti hai  "* i understand app ka ishara kia tha, aur app kia samjhna cah rahay thay  :Smile: ... anywayz haan theek kaha app ne islam main 4 shadian jaiez hain.. theek hai jo sab biviyoo ko aik se haqooq de sakta hai zaroor karien.. i wont mind, mujhay kia.

aur akhir main.. jo mere last post thi, us main app emoticons deekh saktay thay, that i wasn't serious, per haan ab is ke baad main aur kuch post nai karoon gi yahan.. cuz i don't wanna be so lame again.

cahati tu main yeh tu ke khamosh rehti aur kuch jawab na deti in sab ka bhi, per yeh zaroori samjha tu de diya. thanks.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Cool down Ash.. Yeh kabhi na khatam hone waali ladhai hai.. In ladkon ko jo bhi sochna hai soche, aur jo bhi karna hai kare.. 
You guys are just plain unlucky that u havent got a chance to experience or for that matter understand love, so that is why all this pessimism ..  :P 
Anyway, is se pehle ki yahaan war shuru ho jaaye, is topic ko koi lock kar do  :wink:

----------


## Ash

simi i m cool, main ne ab yahan message karna hi nai, na hi koi war start ho gi.. i m waiting 4 sumones 'reply'.. dun worry ji  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> simi i m cool, main ne ab yahan message karna hi nai, na hi koi war start ho gi.. i m waiting 4 sumones 'reply'.. dun worry ji


tum to nahin, shaayad main hi war shuru kar doon..mujhe gussa chad raha hai ladkon par ..Oh, forget it !!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

its okay simi, waisay mera reply bhi kafi harsh kisam ka hona tha, per kisi ne mujhay kaha ke ab tum us thread per phadda kar lo, tu isi liye main ne kafi soocha aur itna achay se reply kara  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

abhi light gae howe hai or kuch nazar nahi a raha  :Big Grin:  ajaye to reply kerta hoon  :Stick Out Tongue: 

simi come on we all are civilized enough to keep off a 'war'  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

No, In this case I am not  :evil:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Save your inundate war dance for future.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

I am getting addicted to this thread..I can almost see  myself waiting for you boys to reply so that i can pounce on you ...
 I might as well  get out of here    :Big Grin:  

And there better be no future  :blee;

----------


## Endurer

rofl :rolling; so whats more pulsatory? pak-india match or this topic?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> rofl :rolling; so whats more pulsatory? pak-india match or this topic?


U should have guessed by now  :ang9:

----------


## Endurer

To be honest, I thought you people might actually add more to my knowledge.. or perhaps change my perspective but ahh! little did i knew. It's more about winning an arguement than to bridging distances.  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> To be honest, I thought you people might actually add more to my knowledge.. or perhaps change my perspective but ahh! little did i knew. It's more about winning an arguement than to bridging distances.


As a matter of fact , We were trying to add to your knowledge. But if you have a certain prospect etched in your mind, there is no way we can alter it !! We cannot change your line of thinking , can we ??
So  you might as well think of this  as whatever you want, an argument or a distance to be bridged 
All said and done, No more comments from me ..

----------


## Ash

i guess ab is sab bhess ka koi maksad nai raha, so i m going 2 lock this thread. thanks.

----------


## Endurer

> well well well,  i guess app yahan kafi cheezion ko mix kar gaye hain..


I keep things where they belong to & I do believe that you are already aware of that.




> yahan per hum ehssasat ka rona ro rahay hain, jab ke app ko maloom hi nai ke woh feelings hain kia, tu baat yahi khatam ho jati hai, cuz jo topic tha baat usi per shuru howi thi jo ke kahan ki kahan poohanch gaye


yahan ro kon raha hai?




> aur haan baat ki app ne ke aurtoon ke liye faristhay utartay assman se, tu aisa tu kabhi kisi ke liye nai howa.. haan kuch mard itnay achay zaroor hotay hain ke woh b kisi farishtay se kam nai hotay.


Wese app hi ney kaha tha na k sab mard aik jese hote hien or sab end mein 'aam' se nikalte hien? chalo shuker hai, dair aye durust aye.




> 3rd.. aam ki baat ki main ne tu woh is liye ke sab mard hi aik se hotay hain, larkiyoo ke mamlay main, jahan kisi ne zara lift karwaye wahai phisal gaye.. 2 bad..


ye app apne experience se bol rahe hien ya kissi tv serial ka asar howa hai?




> 4th.. main ne us end ka nai kaha tha, end muhabbat ka, jab kisi ke so called pyar ka end hota hai tu sab khatam


Pyar ka ya us khobsurat ehsas ka. *ahem*




> 5th.. yahan per app ne kafi kuch mix kar dia, *"unhien har dosre (LARKI) per shak hi hota hai.. aur larka kuch kare na kare.. saza advance mein milti hai  "* i understand app ka ishara kia tha, aur app kia samjhna cah rahay thay ...


menen apse pehle bhi kaha k mein baton ko idher udher taksem nahi kerta, khair apko aisa laga uske lie mein muazarat khuwa hoon or is se ziada kuch nahi ker sakta since apki soch yahen per khatam ho jate hai a kar.

a


> nywayz haan theek kaha app ne islam main 4 shadian jaiez hain.. theek hai jo sab biviyoo ko aik se haqooq de sakta hai zaroor karien.. i wont mind, mujhay kia.


JazakAllah.




> aur akhir main.. jo mere last post thi, us main app emoticons deekh saktay thay, that i wasn't serious, per haan ab is ke baad main aur kuch post nai karoon gi yahan.. cuz i don't wanna be so lame again.


hairat hai, apki posts nazar a rahe hien jo shayed iske baad hi ki thien.  :Smile: 




> cahati tu main yeh tu ke khamosh rehti aur kuch jawab na deti in sab ka bhi, per yeh zaroori samjha tu de diya. thanks.


mujeh apse yehi umeed thi  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> Cool down Ash.. Yeh kabhi na khatam hone waali ladhai hai.. In ladkon ko jo bhi sochna hai soche, aur jo bhi karna hai kare.. 
> You guys are just plain unlucky that u havent got a chance to experience or for that matter understand love, so that is why all this pessimism ..  :P 
> Anyway, is se pehle ki yahaan war shuru ho jaaye, is topic ko koi lock kar do  :wink:


How rapidly all other feelings, such as envious thoughts & hasty disappointments, trembling fear (of wife/gf 2) and envy now disappear into nothingness & how love is growing stronger.  :Big Grin:  Restrain your joy(or horses, for that matter) for a while and pour your previous hullabaloo on love, check it's overflow to make things merrier.

Oh, by the way, can you tell me where the impulse of love is born? Whether in the brain or in the heart?

Also, do please consider love as a feeling & not a 'thing'.

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 3:20 am
> 
> Cool down Ash.. Yeh kabhi na khatam hone waali ladhai hai.. In ladkon ko jo bhi sochna hai soche, aur jo bhi karna hai kare.. 
> You guys are just plain unlucky that u havent got a chance to experience or for that matter understand love, so that is why all this pessimism ..  :P 
> Anyway, is se pehle ki yahaan war shuru ho jaaye, is topic ko koi lock kar do  :wink:
> 
> 
> How rapidly all other feelings, such as envious thoughts & hasty disappointments, trembling fear (of wife/gf 2) and envy now disappear into nothingness & how love is growing stronger.  Restrain your joy(or horses, for that matter) for a while and pour your previous hullabaloo on love, check it's overflow to make things merrier.
> 
> ...



I dont understand the need to clarify these things with you. You can stick to your opinions/principles  and let me stick to mine.. And will you please quit judging every single word that we say .. Since when do you think of love as a feeling anyway!
Of all the things, the one person who is bent on proving that love is nothing but a bollywood "thing" , is all of a sudden saying that it is a "feeling "..I ,of all persons know very well that love is a feeling, ignore the Grammar if I did refer to it as a "thing".. And let me tell you here , that there is a certain amount of disappointment and fear  in every relation, be it a parent child relation, a realtion between siblings, or for that matter the relation between lovers.. But we dont let that aspect dominate the positive and healthier part of it ..

And who in God's name unlocked this thread..

----------


## manni9

> aur yeh 50/60 dafa shadi ka moqa nai just flirt karnay ka hi ho sakta hai, shareef log tu aik hi shadi kartay hain, aur jo 2 kar saktay hain woh cahay baad main 3 karien ya 4 ya 50 koi masla nai un ke liye... chaloo abi ke liye itna kafi hai.


Ash sis can i as k question?if no don't reply i will understand  :Big Grin: 
if yes tou Aap ke kehne ka makhsadhea ke jo mard 2 shaadian kerte hain woh shareefnahi hoote hea na??  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> I dont understand the need to clarify these things with you. You can stick to your opinions/principles  and let me stick to mine..


Alas! look who is talking. :ang9: YOU initiated this diabolic campaign of enlightenment & your following post makes it evident for all the absurdities.




> Oh..come on , there is a thing called love, you know , and as ash says it is a very special thing


[hr:7bd71ebc4d]



> And will you please quit judging every single word that we say ..


If you don't expect a feedback to your melodrama, take all of your stuff back to the drawing board.




> Since when do you think of love as a feeling anyway! Of all the things, the one person who is bent on proving that love is nothing but a bollywood "thing" , is all of a sudden saying that it is a "feeling "


You didn't answered my question about the impulses.

How on God's green earth can you manage to be so ignorant? Well that doesn't concern me as long as you keep your ignorance to yourself. So, It's bollywood that you are jiggling up with love. Recapitulate my posts, I never made any such statements, instead, I reckoned a certain someone's post to be bollywoodized.




> I ,of all persons know very well that love is a feeling, ignore the Grammar if I did refer to it as a "thing".. And let me tell you here , that there is a certain amount of disappointment and fear  in every relation, be it a parent child relation, a realtion between siblings, or for that matter the relation between lovers.. But we dont let that aspect dominate the positive and healthier part of it ..


Bla Bla Bla, tell 'us' something 'we' don't know. :whistle; & hey, here is all the very best of luck to you and your khoobsurat ehsasat ( ? ) :up;

----------


## Ash

well, manni ajj kal ke zamnay main koi sincere hai hi nai pehli baat yeh hai, secondly.. yeh Hazrat Muhammad (PBUH) ne jo 4 shadiyan ki, woh maloom hona chaye app sab ke unhoo ne woh shadiyan kiyoon ki, aur sab ko aik se haqooq b diye.. aur ajj kal ke mard woh sooch rakh ke oh ji hum per tu yeh farz hai ke 2 shadiyan karien ya 4 tu yeh tu humaray mazhab main jaiez hai, aik tu hum main yeh bari problem hai, jahan tak mazhab asan laga us ko apna liya.. baki v dun know ke yeh sab kia hai..

tu main yeh nai keh rahi ke 2 shadiyan karnay wala insan shareef nai hota, per aik banda jis ki aik adad bv hai, bachay hain.. woh phir idhar udhar deekhay tu lanat us insan per, ajj kal ke zamnay main bus yeh dilagi ke chakroo main hi dosri shadi kartay hain..

aur khud apnay liye larki aisay dhoondhtay hain jinhoo ne kabhi kisi larkay ki tarf aankh utha kar na deekha ho, jo 7 pardoo main chupi ho, believe me yeh bilkul sach hai..

khair duniya jaye bhaar main i dun care, main tu apnay hubby ko kabhi dosri shadi ki ijazat nai de sakti. baki jo marzi main aye karay.

*simi*  yaar tum apna khoon mat jalaoo, yahan post kar ke, in logoo ne agar humari baat se agree karna hota tu pehli post main hi kar detay.. tu ab yahan per yeh sab keh kar khoon jalanay ka koi faida nai hai.

* Endurer* well sahi kaha app ne app ko mujh se yeh umeed thi tu mujhay bhi app se yehi umeed thi, same thing.. ab is lahasil behass ka koi maksad nai.. jo main kehna cah rahi thi woh baat tu kahi aur hi gum ho gaye.. tu isi liye mere tarf se no more comments.

----------


## Endurer

jee sure,  I'm out of this website.  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

ok as you said ke lanat ho esse mard per jo idher uder deke,but tell me ke ager uss ki bv uss ke saath acha salook nakerti ho,tou woh kyakare??

----------


## Ash

mera nai khayal ke koi b bv aisi ho gi, jis ka hubbby us ka poora khayal rakhay.. aur us se pyar karay us ke saath sincere ho phir b koi bv acha salook na karay, i mean give me a break plz, koi pagal khatoon hi ho gi jo aisa karay gi.. jab tak aik hubby apni wife ke saath sahi hai, tu sab theek hi rehta hai.. jab mard apni ego beech main la kar aurat ko kuch nai samjhta, then aurtoo ko hi mardoo ko sab samjhna parta hai, ke woh b kisi se kam nai.  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

> jee sure,  I'm out of this website.


oh please, ab yeh nai kahye ga ke app ne mere waja se aisa kaha, warna Admin ji ne aa kar kehna hai mere waja se aik achay member ne yeh site choor di, haan app apni khusi se ja rahay hain tu no problemz  :Smile:

----------


## uneducated_but_decent

> kuch kuch hota hai?
> 
> I must have to be really zonked before accepting this hotchpotch of infatuation.
> 
> As far as this khoobsorat ehsas goes, I feel the same for a hundred thousand people. Am I in love with all of them? Perhaps one should gaze into infinity here. In flagrante delicto, as they say. :ye;





> SOME FACT ABOUT LOVE
> A person in love is in an extraordinary condition, living on a high, in a state of ecstasy.  A person in love sees everything transfigured - nature, the air, rivers, lights, colours are all brighter and more intense. Lovers feel drawn by a cosmic force towards their goal and destiny, and the contradictions of everyday life lose meaning. They feel like slaves or prisoners, yet happy and free at the same time. They suffer and are tormented, but would never want to stop loving.
> 
> Falling in love acts on psyches like heat on metals. It makes them fluid and incandescent so they can mix and flow into each other and take on new shapes which then solidify. Love makes people malleable, it moulds them, modifies them and welds them together. In this way it produces strong bonds that can withstand trauma, conflicts and disappointments.


On one hand endurer i think u r very unlucky that u feel this situation for hundred thousand people but on the other hand u r lucky bcs sometime woh "khoobsurat ehsas" hurts u badly but uss pain mah bee aik joy hotah hah which u never understand unless u r in true love.


fatima gayab hah itnah serious thread open kar kah. find her aur sab loog apna gussa uss par utharoh.

----------


## Ash

lolzzzz, well fatima ka koi kasoor nai us ne tu aik sweet se post ki thi, jo ke unfortunately kuch logoo ki samjh main nai aa saki, aur baat kahi ki kahi chali gaye.. and i dun think ke yahan koi gussay main hai.  :Smile:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi baba mein bohat ghusay mein hoon :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Qambar

AAp tou hamesha hi gussay main rehtay hain 
cool yaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Wed Apr 26, 2006 7:11 pm
> 
> I dont understand the need to clarify these things with you. You can stick to your opinions/principles  and let me stick to mine..
> 
> 
> Alas! look who is talking. :ang9: YOU initiated this diabolic campaign of enlightenment & your following post makes it evident for all the absurdities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1..First and foremost, I did not start any campaign  here. I was just making a casual statement there, and I certainly had no idea it would lead to this.
2..secondly, Your feedback and comments are most welcome, All I meant was for you to stop hanging on to every single word, and that was in the linguistic, grammatical sense like the one where you were talking about referring to love as a "feeling" and not a "thing "
3..Thirdly,I can answer your question, but I chose not to , for the simple reason that sometimes Ignorance is Bliss .. It just doesnt make sense to try and convince someone about the existence of something that he just doesnt want to.If you still prefer that I answer your question, here goes ..
Scientifically speaking, it starts from the brain..But have you heard of the thing where on looking at  that special person "your heart skips a beat"..That is true as well..You can ask any of your friends /acquaintances who is in love , since you wont believe  me .So as I see it , the brain, the heart and the feeling of love are interconnected.




> bollywood again! *sighs*


.Please dont forget that you were the one who dragged in Bollywood when we were in the middle of discussing Love. 

Last of all, Thanks for your good wishes
Hope  you too get a chance someday to experience the feeling we are talking about.

----------


## Majid

> Hope you too get a chance someday to experience the feeling we are talking about


Abb kuch kahoonga tu log per desperate & loser kaheen gay   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> Hope you too get a chance someday to experience the feeling we are talking about
> 			
> 		
> 
> Abb kuch kahoonga tu log per desperate & loser kaheen gay


to aap apne aapko ult sabit kar dena  :whistle;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Abb kuch kahoonga tu log per desperate & loser kaheen gay


Jo marzi aapki, waise main to thak gayi hoon aap logon se bahas karke

----------


## Kainaat

lekin yahan larai to nahin ho rahi, bahes ho rahi hai  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Thu Apr 27, 2006 3:01 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Hope you too get a chance someday to experience the feeling we are talking about
> 			
> ...


Pehle ye clear karoo ka kis ki side per ho :frown; 




> Jo marzi aapki, waise main to thak gayi hoon aap logon se ladhke


hain...larai kon kar rha hai ????  :duno; 
itni enjoyable discussion chal rahi hai..aur aap larna chahthi hain :frown;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> lekin yahan larai to nahin ho rahi, bahes ho rahi hai


jee..  :Big Grin:  
change kar diya

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu Apr 27, 2006 7:08 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Majid @ Thu Apr 27, 2006 3:01 pm
> 
> ...


 Mera aur endurer ji ka dialogue to ladhaai jaisa hi lag rahi hai.. :rnop: ,,Kya karoon, Mujhe gussa jaldi aa jaata hai

----------


## Majid

heheheh....wo adeel bro ki muhabbat bari batien be aisee he hothi hain   :Big Grin:  

aur aapko pata nahi ka adeel bro k sath kaisi tragedy hoyi hai.. :ye;  werna aap ye nahi kehthi any how adeel bro ko topic nahi banate   :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> heheheh....wo adeel bro ki muhabbat bari batien be aisee he hothi hain   
> 
> aur aapko pata nahi ka adeel bro k sath kaisi tragedy hoyi hai.. :ye;  werna aap ye nahi kehthi any how adeel bro ko topic nahi banate


 :duno; 

theek hai, ... Shaayad tum theek kehte ho Majid.. Sab ki soch apne apne experiences per based hoti hai..

Mujhe nahin pata ki adeel bhai ke saath kya hua hai..
Khair, main is topic per aur kuch nahi kahoongi..

----------


## Kainaat

> heheheh....wo adeel bro ki muhabbat bari batien be aisee he hothi hain   
> 
> aur aapko pata nahi ka adeel bro k sath kaisi tragedy hoyi hai.. :ye;  werna aap ye nahi kehthi any how adeel bro ko topic nahi banate


kya hua hai :duno;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Thu Apr 27, 2006 6:16 pm
> 
> heheheh....wo adeel bro ki muhabbat bari batien be aisee he hothi hain   
> 
> aur aapko pata nahi ka adeel bro k sath kaisi tragedy hoyi hai.. :ye;  werna aap ye nahi kehthi any how adeel bro ko topic nahi banate  
> 
> 
>  :duno; 
> 
> ...


kyoun  :Smile: 

majid bhai dara ke bhaga diya na Simi ko  :Frown:

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Majid @ Thu Apr 27, 2006 3:16 pm
> 
> heheheh....wo adeel bro ki muhabbat bari batien be aisee he hothi hain   
> 
> aur aapko pata nahi ka adeel bro k sath kaisi tragedy hoyi hai.. :ye;  werna aap ye nahi kehthi any how adeel bro ko topic nahi banate  
> 
> 
> kya hua hai :duno;


wo adeel bro bura maan jayiengay   :Smile:  
laiken khair mein chat window mein batadonga  :wink:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu Apr 27, 2006 7:22 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Majid @ Thu Apr 27, 2006 3:16 pm
> 
> ...


majid Bhai, mazaak kar rahe ho kya ?

----------


## Nutter

AoA!

Carry on guys am reading! Nice discussion so far...soon  i'll post my idea of True Love! Peace !


P.S. Endurer bro am a man of small words, big words bother me. Take it easy pleesh!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> AoA!
> 
> Carry on guys am reading! Nice discussion so far...soon  i'll post my idea of True Love! Peace !
> 
> 
> P.S. Endurer bro am a man of small words, big words bother me. Take it easy pleesh!



I for one, am out of here! 'coz all this is leading to nowhere ..Let everyone be happy with  their own way of life..

You can carry on nutter, 

This topic deserves some new insight ..

----------


## Roshni

Hoosh, I thought sirf California main hi garmi horahi hai, but yahan toh ... killing hot, drink, popsicles anyone???

----------


## Nutter

AoA!

Lol...not anymore!

----------


## Majid

> Hoosh, I thought sirf California main hi garmi horahi hai, but yahan toh ... killing hot, drink, popsicles anyone???


Murree ka pani bejwa do ya per murree k pani jaisi aur koi pani bejwa do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

whts going on here

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> whts going on here


mera chashma lo, aur padho  :P

----------


## Ash

:rolling;

----------


## mytonse

The most MAsaledar Topic till yet At Dt..I rate this 10 on 10 ..

----------


## Moona

aaaaW cho chWeet.. hmmm ..

----------


## nazims

Sweet..... Sweet.... more than Sallu
Thanks for Salman Khan

----------

